# Chilean Juice Pails



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2013)

Since the season is fast approaching I'd like to know, What is your favorite Chilean juice? If you want to share how you made it, please do. Do you cold stabilize the Chilean?


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 13, 2013)

If I can keep Julie and Doug away, there will be some outside cold stabilizing of the Cab/Merlot, Cab Sauv, Muscato and Pinot Grigio this week due to the weather cooperating....


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2013)

I also have 4 pails of Cab/merlot going right now.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 13, 2013)

are you diong anything different to the Cab Merlot's or just letting them go to dry?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2013)

Started off with 1 lb of raisins in each then medium french oak. Come to our workshop this weekend and learn some more.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm available this weekend. When, where, how much???


----------



## rezod11 (Jan 13, 2013)

I saw that these pails are supposed to be balanced and already have the yeast added? Is this correct or did I see something incorrectly?

It just seems that this would kinda take the fun out of the whole process, minute a difference as it might be.

Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2013)

Bill the cost is only $10.00. See attachment. Prices for this year have not been worked out yet but I'm going out on the limb and offering special pricing to everyone that attends the workshop and orders juice for this year. The pricing will probably be extended to everyone for the moth of January. This is NOT set in stone yet for the January offer yet but I'm working out the details in the next few days. Frank and Charles from Luva Bella's are going to be our guests Saturday. 



Incidently Friday night we're having a Merlot Vertical Tasting Event. This event usually draws a nice crowd including some other area wineries.

Enjoy an evening tasting past vintages of PIWC Merlot with Douglas Moorhead. Doug will take you on a journey back in time as you taste our Merlots from days gone by while he discusses the growing conditions of each vintage and how the weather creates different characteristics in each. The event will be held in the Riesling Room at the Isle House. $15.00/person. Please call 814 217 9848 or email Sheila at [email protected] to reserve. 

View attachment Final Copy of Chilean workshop.pdf


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2013)

rezod11 said:


> I saw that these pails are supposed to be balanced and already have the yeast added? Is this correct or did I see something incorrectly?
> 
> It just seems that this would kinda take the fun out of the whole process, minute a difference as it might be.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts.


 
Yes but I do not believe that all of them are balanced and yeast added. To be honest I do not see this being any different than making a kit. 

You can tweak them, having them already balanced and yeast added gets that out of the way and now you can just think, "What do I want to do with this?"

As Joeswine says "Think out of the box."


----------



## rezod11 (Jan 13, 2013)

I see your point Julie, but I'm so stinkin' new to this whole thing, my biggest concern is making a huge mistake...lol. 

A lot of the wines/juices that I'm seeing, I haven't had the chance to taste before, that also being a concern...What would I want to bring to the forefront? How would I go about it? How do I want it to finish? How do I accomplish or attempt to accomplish these things?

I guess what I really need to do is throw caution to the wind and give it a go.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with Julie, use your imagination. This is a great opportunity for you to try your blending abilities or even make a port. This juice comes in at 21 brix. They are not acid balanced and often times could use some added. yeast is added but I make my own yeast starter and add that which becomes the dominate yeast. The possibilities lays upon you. Actually being from Cleveland you might want to attend the workshop. You're actually closer then the folks in Pittsburgh. We'd love to see you there.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2013)

rezod11 said:


> I see your point Julie, but I'm so stinkin' new to this whole thing, my biggest concern is making a huge mistake...lol.
> 
> A lot of the wines/juices that I'm seeing, I haven't had the chance to taste before, that also being a concern...What would I want to bring to the forefront? How would I go about it? How do I want it to finish? How do I accomplish or attempt to accomplish these things?
> 
> I guess what I really need to do is throw caution to the wind and give it a go.


 
At $50/6 gallon pail, it'll be the cheapest mistake you made. You can't buy a kit for that price.


----------



## rezod11 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd love to come Dan! Unfortunately, unless it's on Sunday only, my Saturday is booked...as a small business owning LMT my Saturdays belong to my clients, six weeks in advance. I will be thinking of you all...what time does this start?


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2013)

rezod11 said:


> I'd love to come Dan! Unfortunately, unless it's on Sunday only, my Saturday is booked...as a small business owning LMT my Saturdays belong to my clients, six weeks in advance. I will be thinking of you all...what time does this start?


 
Would you be able to get away for one Saturday around lunchtime? Some of us head over to Luva Bella's the last weekend in March, this is the first weekend they have juice buckets. We get our buckets, have lunch, share some of our wines at lunch time (even the waitresses take a sip here and there) and share stories of our winemaking. I would love to see you there. If Saturdays are an impossiblity maybe we could do Sunday if you are interested.


----------



## rezod11 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm totally interested!!! What Saturday? Planning in advance is definitely a plus!!! Feel free to PM me: )


----------



## rezod11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ha! Just checked my schedule, this is doable. The 30th?


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 13, 2013)

Julie, you had better be right on the March 30th date because I wrote it down in pen in my schedule book. 

rezod, I get to the Cleveland area frequently (I will be blowing through there around 11 pm tonight on my way to the 'burgh). Let me know and we can swap some wines and stories. We look forward to seeing you at Luva's.


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2013)

rezod11 said:


> Ha! Just checked my schedule, this is doable. The 30th?


 
yes they should have their buckets in on the 30th. I'll talk to Ruth about it and post up


----------



## pjd (Jan 13, 2013)

Dan, You asked which was the favorite and for me it is the Malbec followed closely by the Carmenere. I am thinking of buying a 60 gal barrell of the Malbec. The only thing I added is French Oak.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2013)

Thats awesome Phil. I think those two are the most popular and thats why we limited the competition to those two. Myself I like quiet a few of them. I'll stay away from the Thompsons this years.


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll second that about the Malbec. Dam is that stuff good!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm also looking at volume discounts this year.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas of how I can get chilean grapes or juice buckets in Texas? A quick google search didn't turn up any suppliers anywhere close to me.


----------



## Bartman (Jan 14, 2013)

FineVineWines will have the Chile Fresco in May - pre-order is usually in April. FVW is in Dallas.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll be picking up 4-6 Chilean pails this spring. Most likely all reds.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 15, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> I'll be picking up 4-6 Chilean pails this spring. Most likely all reds.



That's my plan as well. So far I'm not impressed with the Reisling OR the Chardonnay. Dan, I'm bringing a bottle of the Chard up this weekend I'd love to get your take on what's up with it.
The Malbec is excellent though!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 15, 2013)

shoebiedoo said:


> That's my plan as well. So far I'm not impressed with the Reisling OR the Chardonnay. Dan, I'm bringing a bottle of the Chard up this weekend I'd love to get your take on what's up with it.
> The Malbec is excellent though!!


I haven't been impressed witht he whites so far from Luva Bella. I do have to say that the Gewurtztraminer is pretty darn good though. I adjusted acid post fermentation. Levels when I checked it were at .4%. I assumed these were balanced for acid as well as sugar as was previously posted here so I didn't bother checking pre-fermentation. If I do another white it would likely be another Gwurtz if available.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 15, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> I haven't been impressed witht he whites so far from Luva Bella. I do have to say that the Gewurtztraminer is pretty darn good though. I adjusted acid post fermentation. Levels when I checked it were at .4%. I assumed these were balanced for acid as well as sugar as was previously posted here so I didn't bother checking pre-fermentation. If I do another white it would likely be another Gwurtz if available.



Are you going to PIwines saturday?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 15, 2013)

shoebiedoo said:


> That's my plan as well. So far I'm not impressed with the Reisling OR the Chardonnay. Dan, I'm bringing a bottle of the Chard up this weekend I'd love to get your take on what's up with it.
> The Malbec is excellent though!!


 
awesome are you signed up already?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 15, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> awesome are you signed up already?



Oh yeah!!!! Rocky and I are driving up Friday. Sent my Malbec up last week


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 15, 2013)

WOW, I'm excited. Will you be able to attend the Vertical tasting on Friday night> You would certainly enjoy it. It starts at 6:30.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think we'll get there in time. I have to work Friday so we won't get there till layer that evening.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 24, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Since the season is fast approaching I'd like to know, What is your favorite Chilean juice? If you want to share how you made it, please do. Do you cold stabilize the Chilean?



My favorite is the Carmenere'. I would cold stabilize because my cellar is chilly and when fall comes around my Chilean reds always drop tataric crystals. My Winestix's look like pretzel rods when I pull them out.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 24, 2013)

hobbyiswine said:


> Anyone have any ideas of how I can get chilean grapes or juice buckets in Texas? A quick google search didn't turn up any suppliers anywhere close to me.



Contact M&M Grape. They will tell you where their retailers are. If not you can order one frozen from the plant.


----------



## CFPwinemakers (Feb 18, 2015)

Try a Sauvignon Blanc, Viognier blend. Outstanding.


----------

